# Solved: Picasa 3 Freezes Up



## cleveland (Aug 23, 2000)

Three to four minutes into using Picasa 3, the mouse and cursor freeze up. The freeze is so bad, I can't even ctrl-alt-del out of it. Instead, I have to reboot by hitting the button on the computer.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled Picasa 3 three times, but I get the same problem each time.
I've also looked all thru the Picasa forums, but found nothing about this.

I'm running WinXP Pro; I've kept up with all the Windows updates; and Secunia says all my other programs are totally updated.

Any/all help would be appreciated.


----------



## cleveland (Aug 23, 2000)

I just tried upgrading to Picasa 3.1, installed the program and it's still freezing up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

We need specific information to help answer your question so would you please repost this with appropriate answers to the questions that pertain to your problem, so we can better help you fix your problem quickly.

Computer: Brand Name & Model #

Age of system and relevant components if different :

CPU: Brand, speed

Ram: Type, amount, speed

Operating system: Windows 98, 98SE, ME, XP Home, XP Pro, Vista or Other

Do you run Anti-Virus software: Brand Name, version #, is it up to date?

For Video or Graphic problems:

Video Card: Brand Name, type, speed, Chipset, driver version and date

Video settings: resolution, advanced settings

For Internet problems:

Modem: Brand name and date of driver

Type connection: dial-up, cable, sat/DSL, other

Browser: IE, Netscape, Firefox, Sea Monkey and version #

For Network problems:

LAN or ethernet card(s) or adapters: Brand, # of cards

Router: Brand name, type

# machines on network

Network settings and IP configuration


Please state your specific problem and when it started

Did you change anything, install any hardware or software before the problem started?

List any recently installed software

List software running in background ie: anti-virus program, mail programs, backup software.
(Run,msconfig,ok,startup) and what is checked

Any power disruption or incomplete shutdowns

Failed Scandisk/chkdsk or defrag attempts

Use of any &#8220;tune-up&#8221; utilities, registry utilities, system diagnostics, other third party utility software

Recent downloaded software


This information may be of critical importance in locating and correcting the source of your problem. Please note any additional information or detail about the problem that may be of value in our assessment of the problem.


Thank you.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What Rich said... I would suspect maybe a video driver. Have you tried any other photo-viewing or editing software?


----------



## cleveland (Aug 23, 2000)

Soundy,

Well, son of a gun. You hit the nail on the head. I upgraded my video drivers and voila - problem fixed. MANY thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Great why not mark this "solved" in the first post.


----------

